# Make Blogs section inaccessible by visitors



## naglaro00 (Jun 20, 2010)

Because you know... 

•Parents snooping
•Girlfriends snooping
•Bosses and employers snooping
•School snooping

and stuff like that


----------



## luke_c (Jun 20, 2010)

If you don't think it's safe to post there without being watched then it's simple, just don't post there.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 20, 2010)

Here's a good idea. Don't say it if you can't say it publicly.


----------



## Devin (Jun 20, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Because you know...
> 
> •Parents snooping *They'd Make A Account?*
> •Girlfriends snooping *They'd Make A Account*
> ...



^______________^


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 20, 2010)

If you want this idea to be made real, you'll have to make EVERY part of this forum inaccessible for visitors, because everyone posts something personal in a forum that isn't Blogs, eg: GOTC. That place is FULL of personal info from people. Heck, even the EoF has some stuff.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 20, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> If you don't think it's safe to post there without being watched then it's simple, just don't post there.
> You're right about that, but it's just that it's too "public".
> 
> 
> ...


But not most of it. Threads like Pohangster's is just a small percent of those kind of threads. The threads in the blogs section usually contain where the people go,  eat, live(specifically), and other things they did. The threads there have more detail. The ones in General off-topic don't have much detail in them.


More:
It's to protect GBAtemp's reputation and its members.
For example:
1) This certain asshole posted pics of cannabis in his thread. Visitors may be offended. 
2) This certain fellow posted his math grades. Visitors may think everyone here is stupid because of one teeny post
3) A certain fellow(who is a lot more nice than the two above) posted his personal information. Then the asshole at no. 1 posted more info about this fellow and got him banned.

But if you guys don't want it inaccessible, fine by me. I'll just wait for the mods' replies


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 20, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> But not most of it.



Temper pics
show off your room/office
2010 FIFA WORLD CUP Finals
What did you do 1h ago?
SG Speaker Corner
Your newest purchase
Explain your avatar
How gay are you?
The Nastiest Thing in Your Room
What gives you nostalgia?
Show Off your speed
All KYT's
And the list goes on... I haven't even said anything about Contests and Polls yet.

Your point is moot. So your idea fails.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 20, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> naglaro00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I maybe a little unclear at the previous posts.
The Blogs section houses _very_ personal info.
The list there just... lists a specific person's lifestyle. Just a little bit. You still won't know where this room is, or where to meet this person. *console here* makes this person nostalgia... good for him. This other person has fiber-optics... good for him. Another person has a 3 year old sock in his room... good(?) for him. This male person likes another male... good(?) for him. 
Let's say that someone posted his info in those threads:
He wears glasses
He has a big room
He wants Argentina to win the world cup
He watched a movie 
He said that he will go serve his country
He bought a music cd 
and other stuff
Would you know who he is?
Nope.
You would only form a small percent of this person from what you have gathered in those threads.
On the other hand, another guy posted a blog about him winning a national contest. A quick Google search would tell you more info about him. And you know those kind of internet articles... "Firstname Lastname, a boy from *place*, who attended college at *college*, has won the *contest*"

And by GBAtemp's reputation getting destroyed and the privacy of members... I mean something like this(I know its 2 years old but meh)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 20, 2010)

Um...Blogs are meant to be public. I have never encountered a blog that you have to register and log in to see.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 20, 2010)

I now know who #1 and #3 are.






I think it should stay public, but what if there was a choice for the user that posts? Maybe they could choose whether it could be visible to guests and members, or just members.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 20, 2010)

Why would your school snoop onto sites you goto? Why would your boss and employers snoop? Seriously these are all huge invasions of privacy.

That being said, why don't you just clear your history often?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 21, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Why would your school snoop onto sites you goto? Why would your boss and employers snoop? Seriously these are all huge invasions of privacy.
> 
> That being said, why don't you just clear your history often?


She meant that those people look up your name on the internet and see what they can find about you, good or bad. It's an invasion of privacy but it happens all the time.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 21, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its about as much of an invasion of privacy as watching someone take a shit in the middle of the street. Yeah, you really shouldnt be looking, but youre taking  shit in the middle of the street for EVERYONE to see.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 21, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> blah
> *he* stuffhere
> 
> 
> ...



But compared to REAL blogs the blogs section is different. First you must find the site, then confirm that it actually is the guy's blog. Unlike here where you're sur
bah im out of juice.
I give up. 
Might as well have a mod close this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll rethink over it again and someday i'll make a request 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yes invasion of privacy is the problem


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 21, 2010)

Tip, if there's something sensitive that you don't want your family and friends to know about, don't go posting it all over the net.


----------

